# Doggie Photo Shoot! lol



## Crissa

I was bored, so I took my camera and one of my dogs outside to do a photo shoot. Laci is quite the model. lol


----------



## StaceyRosado

she is a cute dog - what breed?


----------



## Crissa

Thank you! She's a mini husky. Supposed to be purebred, but there's no way. Everyone thinks she has either some coyote or wolf in her. But she doesn't act it. But definitely a Siberian husky mix of some sort.

Here's another picture.


----------



## toth boer goats

very pretty dog.....  .....up close and personal.....LOL :greengrin:


----------



## Epona142

Every time you get a dog with "wolf" markings, people are certain it's got wolf in it! 

Working in exotic mammal rescue that specialized in wolves and wolf mixes, I have a background in recognizing and working with them. We even had a few dabs at breeding them, my best friend in the world when I was younger was a "Tundra Shepherd", a wolf/GSD mix that was developed through careful breeding, that we bred ourselves.

Anyways! You're baby is BEAUTIFUL! I love the first picture soo much. But I'd be willing to bet money there's no wolf there. :wink: 

The ears, eyes, and body lines suggest Husky, German Shepherd, and believe it or not, some type of collie or spitz breed. Likely spitz. There's something else too, especially with that short dense coat. Can't quite put my finger on it. The "mini husky" isn't a "purebred" to begin with anyways. It was developed using several breeds to size down the husky.

Though frankly, none of it matters, does it? What a beautiful dog and I bet she's a wonderful blessing in your life. She looks absolutely snuggable!


----------



## Crissa

I meant that she was supposed to be a Siberian Husky, but I call her a mini because of her size. :wink: I know that there's no wolf or anything there as well. People just seem to think that for some reason. :roll: I could see her being part Border Collie or something, as she's built a lot like one of my boss's younger border's. And thank you! She is probably the greatest dog ever! (okay for me anyways, lol)


----------



## RowdyKidz

Pretty!


----------



## Epona142

Ahhh...I see what you meant now! :greengrin: 

All that matters is that she's the bestest dog in the whole wide world. :clap:


----------



## Crissa

Exactly. :wink: Just thought I'd clear it up as I didn't explain it well. lol


----------



## Dreamchaser

LOL! He's/She's so cute!

Here's a mini husky for you...









Just kidding. He's a pomeranian. But he sure looks like one!


----------



## Crissa

Thanks! Laci is a great dog, she gets her first agility lesson tomorrow!

OMG! That dog is TOO cute! Is it really a mini husky or a pom? (it looks like a pom to me :shrug: but those markings are gorgeous!)


----------



## Dreamchaser

Yeah, he's a Pom. He's such a ham though. He poses for the camera!


----------



## Crissa

Hehe, poms are such cute little dogs.


----------



## Dreamchaser

Now if I could only teach him to ride in a goat cart. He gets motion sick. LOL


----------



## toth boer goats

Dreamchaser.....you pom ...is a real cutie..........  :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz

Aw! I had a pom! They are really HAIRY!!! :shocked:


----------



## Dreamchaser

LOL I know! I used to think they were called pom poms, well, because they looked like you coould use them for cheerleading!

Sorry Crissa for hijacking your thread. 

Does your mini huskey's hair get longer, or do you shave her?


----------



## Crissa

Hehe, that's alright.  

No her hair doesn't get any longer, much more manageable than an actual purebred Husky. She does shed like crazy though, luckily she LOVES to be brushed! 

Her lesson yesterday went GREAT! She was one of the best behaved ones there. We didn't get to practice agility though, just ran through some obedience stuff. But it did go really well.


----------



## Cinder

I love both those dogs! We have poms so I'm partial to them, but I love the northern breeds and that husky/malamute/wolf look.


----------



## jdgray716

Well, as you know I love your pup.

I am not sure I can figure out the whole post a pic thing but I will try.


----------



## Crissa

Aw your new boy is cute! (er, I mean handsome) I like your other dogs too, Pyrennes?


----------



## jdgray716

Yep yep and this is my Shelby and I sleeping...










Some pics I took yesterday...and yes they are pyrennes.


----------



## RowdyKidz

Nice looking dogs!


----------



## Crissa

I want my own Pyrennes so bad! I love them so much! Yours are adorable! I bet they're good at keeping those predators at bay aren't they? I know the two we have at work do a fantastic job, hence why I want one so bad! :wink:


----------



## ms_mac

*clever photo*

clever shot dreamchaser! Adorable animal that does have those markings only way smaller.


----------



## Trickyroo

Dreamchaser said:


> Now if I could only teach him to ride in a goat cart. He gets motion sick. LOL


If your interested in trying this&#8230;&#8230;try tying a leather strap to the bottom of the cart so it has contact with the ground , doesn't have to be dragging , but does have to touch . Then try putting your dog in it and go for a short ride. 
See if that helps with the motion sickness. 

Sometimes a bit of Ginger cookie helps if your don't want to try the above


----------



## Trickyroo

Crissa said:


> Hehe, that's alright.
> 
> No her hair doesn't get any longer, much more manageable than an actual purebred Husky. She does shed like crazy though, luckily she LOVES to be brushed!
> 
> Her lesson yesterday went GREAT! She was one of the best behaved ones there. We didn't get to practice agility though, just ran through some obedience stuff. But it did go really well.


Your dog is beautiful ! I definitely see a Husky front end , and a Spitz sort of head , put it all together and she is just perfect 

I used to do agility , when I was able to get out of my own way , lol..
You sure do need obedience before anything else , keep it up :thumb:
And as always , the most important part , HAVE FUN with your dog


----------



## toth boer goats

Old post guys. ;-)


----------



## Trickyroo

Ha !


----------

